# dry pack over finshed radiant heat



## ts tile (Apr 7, 2008)

hi, im having trouble finding the proper solution for this install. im working with a concrete floor that has radiant heat through it, the home owner wants to raise the floor 3/4 of an inch befor tiling. should i dry pack, and if so how do i put the wire lath down/ should i modify my dry pack?


----------



## ts tile (Apr 7, 2008)

is there another method?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Your suggestion is your best-bet I think. Lay the metal flat and cover it over, it will be just fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## ts tile (Apr 7, 2008)

should i thinset the concrete slab as i dry pack im thinking this might give better adhesion


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Polymer bonding agent? Workes well for regular cement-besed products, I would think it would work with drypak. Might have to put a slurry coat on as you set the drypack, someone else might have an idea.


----------



## ts tile (Apr 7, 2008)

hey mike, i have heard of people modifying thier dry pack before.im just not sure if this is the right circumstance. and what are your thoughts on laying wire lath befor hand, is it necesary.like i said i cant staple it down:blink:


----------



## kbtilenstone (Apr 21, 2008)

just use a slurry mix to get a bond to the existing concrete, and there is no need for lath in this application.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I would definitely use lath. You don't really need to fasten it down.
Just lay it on floor and cover with mud.

You could also use an SLC over the radian heat.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

ts tile said:


> should i thinset the concrete slab as i dry pack im thinking this might give better adhesion


Do you really want better adhesion considering the amount of movement you're going to get in the concrete substrate due to the radiant heat? I'm seriously asking, not trying to be a wiseacre.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

kbtilenstone said:


> just use a slurry mix to get a bond to the existing concrete, and there is no need for lath in this application.


What he said, including the part about no need for lath. It wouldn't hurt, but it's not necessary, either, if you're bonding to the concrete.

Just in case you don't know-- the slurry that kbtile's talking about is pure portland cement mixed with water. You can either throw water on the floor and then sprinkle dry cement into it and work it in with a broom. or mix it in a pail pisswater loose, and then APPLY it with a broom. Either way, you need to get dry pack on it immediately, before the slurry dries.


----------

